# hiding wallpaper overlap mistake



## Jim in M40 (Mar 24, 2010)

I've got an overlap at one end of the front of a chimney breast. Is there any way to smooth it out? There is no exposed edge, just a double thickness for about two inches from the corner. I keep rolling a seam roller over it and trying to convince myself it's doing some good. Any other ideas? Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I do not understand you're question, a pic might help.


----------



## Jim in M40 (Mar 24, 2010)

*pictures of overlap*

Thanks Chrisn. I'm attaching pics. The brightest light in the pics is the light from window shining on the side of the chimney breast. I said there is no exposed edge of paper. Actually there is, but it is right on the corner so doesn't show.
I can't figure out how to resize my pics just now, and I'll be away from home till Good Friday. I'll get back then.

Good Friday: pictures uploaded, I hope. Also, I've now had permission from a higher authority (the Missus) to repaper the chimney breast if we find a suitable paper.


----------

